# Αν είναι να 'ρθει θέ' να 'ρθεί;



## sarant (May 29, 2008)

Το μονοτονικό έλυσε πολλά προβλήματα, αλλά δημιούργησε και μερικά. Το πρόβλημα των εγκλιτικών λύνεται, αλλά δεν έχω βρει ικανοποιητική λύση για τα συμπλέγματα λέξεων με απόστροφο (κάπως θα λέγονται αυτά) τα οποία συμπροφέρονται (τούδωσε, μούπε, νάρθει). Για κάποιο λόγο, ίσως επειδή είμαστε τρισχιλιετείς, δεν θέλουμε να τα γράφουμε με μια λέξη, δώσμουτο, ενώ οι Ιταλοί που είναι μειράκια δεν ορρωδούν να γράψουν dámelo. 
Και ενώ δεν μ' ενοχλεί να βλέπω πολλά ατόνιστα μονοσύλλαβα, αλλού μου δημιουργείται πρόβλημα, πού στην ευχή θα τονιστεί η λέξη. 

Αν είναι νάρθει θε ναρθεί. Καμιά αμφισημία.
Αν ειναι να 'ρθει θε να 'ρθει. Πού ο τόνος;


----------



## curry (May 29, 2008)

Όταν έκανα υποτιτλισμό για την Nova, στους κανόνες που μας είχαν δώσει ήθελαν να γράφουμε κάπως έτσι:

Αν είναι νά'ρθει θε να'ρθεί.
Ό,τι νά'ναι.
Νά'μαστε κλπ κλπ κλπ

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος, αν έχει κάποια βάση ή είναι αυθαίρετο - ούτε που το έψαξα ποτέ να πω την αλήθεια - αλλά αισθητικά μου την έδινε και μου την δίνει αφόρητα!


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2008)

sarant said:


> Αν ειναι να 'ρθει θε να 'ρθει. Πού ο τόνος;


Αν είναι να 'ρθει θενά 'ρθεί. (εγώ τονίζω το δεύτερο _'ρθεί_, σε αντίθεση με το ΛΚΝ, διότι έτσι το εκφέρω - αντίθετα, το ΛΚΝ τονίζει το _νά_, ενώ εγώ όχι)

*θενά* [θená & θena] μόριο *:* (λογοτ., λαϊκότρ.) εισάγει μια μελλοντική έννοια αντί του θα: ~_ ΄ρθει μια / η μέρα / ώρα / στιγμή. _ΠAP έκφρ. _αν είναι νά ΄ρθει, _~_ ΄ρθει*, (αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει)_. [ελνστ. _θέλω ἵνα_ (δες στο _θα_) > μσν. γ' πρόσ. _θέλει _(ως βοηθητικό ρ.) _ἵνα _>_ θέλ΄ ινα_ (ίσως χωρίς τόνο στη δεύτερη λ.) > _θένα _>_ θενα _(άτονο)]


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 29, 2008)

Είναι εύλογη η ερώτηση του αγαπητού Νίκου, με το οξυμμένο αισθητήριο που του επιτρέπει να εντοπίζει αμέσως το κενό.

Σύμφωνα με τους ισχύοντες κανόνες, ο τόνος τού εκκρουόμενου φωνήεντος δεν δηλώνεται στη γραφή. Υπάρχει μία εξαίρεση, η οποία υπογραμμίζεται εύστοχα στη _Γραμματική _Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη (Αθήνα 2005, σ. 1042):

«Ο τόνος δηλώνεται στη γραφή όταν είναι δυνατές περισσότερες από μία εκφωνήσεις με διαφορετικό τονισμό. Τέτοια είναι η περίπτωση των ρηματικών τύπων _μπω, βγω, βρω _και _ρθω _(σε όλα τα πρόσωπα και τους αριθμούς)».​
Συνεπώς: _θα 'ρθει - *θα 'ρθεί* _(άρα φίλτατε, _αν είναι να 'ρθει, θε να 'ρθεί_).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2008)

curry said:


> Αν είναι *νά'ρθει θε να'ρθεί.*
> Ό,τι *νά'ναι.*
> *Νά'μαστε* κλπ κλπ κλπ



Εδώ, ανεξαρτήτως από το αν και πού θα μπει τόνος (εγώ ακολουθώ τον κανόνα που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο Θεόδωρος), υπάρχει ένα πολύ συχνό λάθος που βλέπουμε στους υποτίτλους. Έχει εξαφανιστεί το κενό που απαιτείται πριν ή μετά την απόστροφο.
Σωστό: Να 'μαστε (Λάθος: να'μαστε)
Σωστό: απ' όλα (Λάθος: απ'όλα)

Σε μία θνησιγενή συνεργασία που είχα με γνωστό γραφείο υποτιτλισμού, απαιτούσαν να το γράφω λάθος. Όλοι οι υπότιτλοι που προέρχονται από το συγκεκριμένο γραφείο περιέχουν το συγκεκριμένο λάθος - επειδή προφανώς όλοι οι συνεργάτες "συμμορφώνονται".


----------



## curry (May 29, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, και στην Nova επιβάλλουν να μην υπάρχει κενό πριν ή μετά από την απόστροφο - γι' αυτό το έγραψα όπως ακριβώς μας υποδείκνυαν. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου είχε φανεί "κάπως" στην αρχή αλλά φυσικά το έκανα, διότι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να σε πρήζουν όλη την ώρα για κάτι που δεν έχει καν αποφασιστεί από την εταιρία υποτιτλισμού με την οποία συνεργάζεσαι αλλά από το κανάλι. 
Το γεγονός ότι τα κανάλια θέτουν συγκεκριμένους κανόνες (και όχι οι εταιρίες) για την ορθογραφία, τη μορφή κλπ του υπότιτλου ισχύει μέχρι και σήμερα για Nova, ΕΡΤ και Βουλή - τα αναφέρω γιατί το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στα υπόλοιπα, βέβαια.
Το θέμα που τίθεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση προφανώς είναι ποιος στα κανάλια "αποφασίζει και διατάσσει" όσον αφορά στους κανόνες αυτούς - αν δείτε τους κανονισμούς της ΕΡΤ θα τραβάτε τα μαλλιά σας...

Υ.Γ. Πάντως, όταν για πρώτη φορά είδα πώς εμφανίζονται οι υπότιτλοι της Nova στην οθόνη της τηλεόρασης - και όχι στον πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή - ομολογώ ότι αισθητικά έδειχνε καλύτερα χωρίς κενό. Αλλά αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό...


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2008)

Επειδή όμως η αισθητική και τα γούστα είναι πάντα υποκειμενικά, καλό θα είναι να ακολουθούνται κάποιοι κανόνες, ανεξάρτητα αν μας αρέσουν. 

Πάντως, το συγκεκριμένο γραφείο υποτιτλισμού που ανέφερα ακολουθεί αυτή την εσφαλμένη γραφή καθαρά από δική τους προτίμηση, γιατί το κανάλι συνεργάζεται και με άλλες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού στις οποίες δεν έχει δώσει καμιά τέτοια οδηγία.


----------



## curry (May 29, 2008)

Πάντως έχω γενικά απορίες περί του κενού και πολύ θα ήθελα κάποιος (ή κάποιοι) να μου τις λύσουν - ή έστω να με διαφωτίσουν.

- στα αγγλικά δεν τίθεται θέμα κενού (π.χ. it's και όχι it 's) - στον ορθογράφο του office είναι και αυτόματη η κατάσταση αλλά δεν είναι για να τον παίρνεις στα σοβαρά... 
- στα γαλλικά, επίσης από όσο γνωρίζω, ισχύει το ίδιο (αν και στο office σου βάζει αυτόματα κενό πριν από όλα τα σημεία στίξεως).
- στα ελληνικά, αν δεν βάλεις κενό ο ορθογράφος σε διορθώνει.

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας για το κενό; Αν ναι, υπάρχει μόνο στα ελληνικά ή και σε άλλες γλώσσες; 

Θεωρώ πάντως ότι η αισθητική παίζει ρόλο στον υποτιτλισμό, αλλά δεν είναι να ανοίγουμε τέτοια κουβέντα τώρα, θα ξημερώσουμε και θα πάνε και πίσω οι δουλειές!!! :)
Και, από πρακτικής άποψης, με τα κενά χάνουμε πολυτιμότατους, στον υποτιτλισμό, χαρακτήρες...


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Είχα γράψει και με άλλη ευκαιρία ότι μου αρέσει η συνένωση λέξεων σε συμπλέγματα όπου δημιουργούνται προβλήματα τονισμού και είχα υποστηρίξει τα _αποδώ _και _αποκεί_. Είπα επίσης ότι μου αρέσει π.χ. το _αποκάτω_, έχουμε ήδη το _παρακάτω_, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε σβάρνα (ή ούχου) και να ενώνουμε γιατί θα φτάσουμε στο _αποτότε_ επειδή υπάρχει το _έκτοτε_ ή στο _απόλα_ επειδή υπάρχει το _παρόλα _κ.ο.κ.

Επίσης είχα διατυπώσει την αντίθεσή μου στην συνένωση μετά από έκκρουση (έκθλιψη ή αφαίρεση) ή για άλλες σκοπιμότητες του τονισμού, για λόγους πρώτα απ’ όλα (και όχι «πρωταπόλα») τεχνικούς. Γιατί θα βρισκόμασταν από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, καπάκι πάνω στους πάμπολλους τύπους που έχουμε από την κλίση των ρημάτων (και όχι μόνο), με πολλαπλάσιους από τη συνένωση με άρθρα, εγκλιτικά και άλλα μόρια. Θα γέμιζαν οι βάσεις και τελειωμό δε θα ’χαν. Οι προγραμματιστές θα τραβούσαν τα μαλλιά τους με τα _τάδες, πούντα, νάτα, φέρτα, έλα πάρτα, στάλεγα_ κ.ο.κ. Και, επειδή δεν την κατέχω την ιταλική, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο εκτεταμένο είναι το φαινόμενο εκεί, πόσο ελεύθερα σχηματίζονται νέοι μονολεκτικοί τύποι, και πώς την αντιμετωπίσουν αυτή την ευελιξία οι προγραμματιστές (αν ξέρει κανείς).

*Απάντηση στην curry:* Εμείς βάζουμε κενό και πρέπει γι' αυτό να θυμόμαστε πού να βάλουμε και την απόστροφο, δηλ. ΟΧΙ _τα’ δα_ αλλά _τα ’δα_. Και να κάνουμε γι' αυτό το λόγο περίεργες μανούβρες στο Word. Ξέρω ότι δεν βάζουν Άγγλοι, Γάλλοι, Ιταλοί. Έτσι ούτε μανούβρες κάνουν, κρατάνε τις λέξεις μαζί και γλιτώνουν κι ένα διάστημα στους υπότιτλους. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2008)

Δεν γνωρίζω τον κανόνα, ξέρω μόνο ότι διαβάζοντας βιβλία και εφημερίδες, βλέπω ότι αυτό το κενό -πριν ή μετά την απόστροφο, ανάλογα- υπάρχει πάντα. Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και στον υπότιτλο, πάντα μπορούμε να βολέψουμε ένα κενό, έστω κι αν χρειαστεί κάποια σκέψη και αναδιατύπωση. Αυτό δεν κάνουμε συνέχεια, εξάλλου;


----------



## Elsa (May 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...
> αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε σβάρνα (ή ούχου) και να ενώνουμε γιατί θα φτάσουμε στο _αποτότε_ επειδή υπάρχει το _έκτοτε_ ή στο _απόλα_ *επειδή υπάρχει το παρόλα *κ.ο.κ.


A, έτσι; Και εγώ που έχω τα γραφόμενά σου ευαγγέλιο ;), γιατί θυμάμαι οτι άλλα έγραφες σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ και έκτοτε σταμάτησα να γράφω παρόλα για να μην μπερδεύεται -και σωστά- με την παρόλα=κουβέντα;
Χμ...


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2008)

Ναι, κι εγώ είμαι με τα υπογλώσσια αφότου το διάβασα...
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,13546.msg101633.html#msg101633


----------



## Elsa (May 29, 2008)

Άσε, ο ένοχος κάνει την πάπια...Παίρνε τις κάμψεις σου εσύ...


----------



## curry (May 29, 2008)

ΟΚ η απόστροφος και πολύ την αγαπώ και γενικά προσπαθώ να είμαι προσεκτική - μόνο μην μου πείτε για τους τόνους...

Αλλά  το κενό πριν ή μετά την απόστροφο είναι τυπογραφικός κανόνας ή όχι; Γιατί όταν π.χ. γράφουμε στο χέρι τα πράγματα αλλάζουν πολύ. 

Αχ βαχ, άμα κάνεις συνέχεια ντοκιμαντέρ για τηλεσκόπια, σκαπτικά μηχανήματα, τεχνικές DNA και αφαίρεσης πλάσματος σε κάτι κουλές συσκευές, που έχουν όλα κάτι ΓΙΓΑΝΤΙΑ ονόματα, τα εκτιμάς πολύ αυτά τα ρημαδοκενάκια και ό,τι ψιχουλάκια σου δίνουν! :)
(τα θυμήθηκα τα παλιοντοκιμαντέρ του παλιο-discovery και συγχύστηκα!)


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

curry said:


> Αλλά  το κενό πριν ή μετά την απόστροφο είναι τυπογραφικός κανόνας ή όχι; Γιατί όταν π.χ. γράφουμε στο χέρι τα πράγματα αλλάζουν πολύ.


Ναι, αυτό λέμε, ότι είναι κανόνας. Και για όταν γράφουμε με το χέρι, δεν αλλάζουν εκεί οι κανόνες.


Προσθήκη: Είπα «υπάρχει η παρόλα». Επειδή υπάρχει κάναμε ολόκληρο σημείωμα εκεί.


----------



## tpak (Apr 23, 2009)

*θενα...*



Zazula said:


> *θενά* [θená & θena] μόριο *:* (λογοτ., λαϊκότρ.) εισάγει μια μελλοντική έννοια αντί του θα: ~_ ΄ρθει μια / η μέρα / ώρα / στιγμή. _ΠAP έκφρ. _αν είναι νά ΄ρθει, _~_ ΄ρθει*, (αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει)_. [ελνστ. _θέλω ἵνα_ (δες στο _θα_) > μσν. γ' πρόσ. _θέλει _(ως βοηθητικό ρ.) _ἵνα _>_ θέλ΄ ινα_ (ίσως χωρίς τόνο στη δεύτερη λ.) > _θένα _>_ θενα _(άτονο)]



Μου έκανε εντύπωση η εξήγηση που δίνεται παραπάνω (σημ.: από το ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό του Τριανταφυλλίδη). Μέχρι σήμερα είχα την εντύπωση ότι το 'θενά' προέρχεται από το 'είθε' και το 'να' της υποτακτικής με την οποία συντάσσεται η ευχετική φράση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2009)

Όχι, το "θενά" είναι συνώνυμο του "θα", δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με ευχή.

Υπάρχει μια ιστορία για την προγιαγιά μου, που επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά στην οικογένεια: 
Όταν δεχόταν κάποια επίσκεψη, και βαριόταν να φτιάξει καφέ, έλεγε:
"Θες καφούλη; Μπα, θενά 'πιες στο καφενείο."
Δηλαδή, "Θες καφεδάκι; Μπα, θα ήπιες στο καφενείο".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι το _θενά_ λημματογραφείται και στο ΛΝΕΓ, και (παρόλο που σήμερα το θεωρούμε διαλεκτικό, λαϊκότροπο ή περιορισμένης χρήσης, π.χ. στη λογοτεχνία) αποτελεί τον πρόγονο του σημερινού _θα_. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η ξεχωριστή γραφή _θε να_ είναι προτιμότερο να αποφεύγεται, διότι θα πρέπει να βάλουμε απόστροφο, τουλάχιστο στο _θε'_. Αλλά _θε'_ σήμερα είναι κυρίως το β' ενικ. οριστ. ενεστ. _θες_ (τι θε', ρε;). Αφού το _θενά_ είναι μία λέξη, ας τη γράφουμε έτσι.

Τέλος, για τη σημασία: Η έκφραση δηλώνει νομοτελειακή βεβαιότητα (αν είναι να έρθει, να 'σαι σίγουρος ότι θα έρθει), κι όχι ευχή (*αν είναι να έρθει, μακάρι να έρθει), διότι λέγεται όταν θέλουμε να συστήσουμε σε κάποιον να μην αγωνιά για το μέλλον.


----------



## tpak (Apr 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τέλος, για τη σημασία: Η έκφραση δηλώνει νομοτελειακή βεβαιότητα (αν είναι να έρθει, να 'σαι σίγουρος ότι θα έρθει), κι όχι ευχή (*αν είναι να έρθει, μακάρι να έρθει), διότι λέγεται όταν θέλουμε να συστήσουμε σε κάποιον να μην αγωνιά για το μέλλον.



Que sera, sera δηλαδή...
Ευχαριστώ & χαιρετώ σας!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, tpak, και μη χαθείς τώρα που μας ανακάλυψες! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2009)

Ας δούμε και την αντίστοιχη διαδρομή του _will_ στα αγγλικά.

Πάντως, δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα στο να γράφεται «θε να» (με ή χωρίς απόστροφο, δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που την παραλείπουμε), ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν τονίζεται καμιά από τις δύο συλλαβές του «θενά», όπως στην περίπτωση του τίτλου ή στο πρώτο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ: «Θε να βρεθούμε μπλεγμένοι σ' αυτή την ιστορία».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2009)

Οι συμβάσεις στο θέμα τού τονισμού είναι αναπόφευκτες, nickel. Πόσοι διαμαρτύρονται για το _κάνα_ (π.χ. στο _κάνα δυο_); Ποιον έπρεπε να προγκάς (= τον υποφαινόμενο) επειδή έγραφε *_τόνε_, *_τήνε_ τα (άτονα) _τονε_, _τηνε_; Άρα γράφουμε «Θενά βρεθούμε μπλεγμένοι», όπως αναγκαστικά γράφουμε και «Κάνα δυο τρεις».


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2009)

Να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ την προσωπική μου εμπειρία από το πατρογονικό μου τοπικό ιδίωμα (Κρητικό): 

*Να 'ρθει θέλει,* 

για παράδειγμα έλεγε η γιαγιά μου (εντελώς αγράμματη, μα η γλώσσα της ροδάνι, και τον παππού τον φώναζε "γραμματικέ") και οι παλιοί στον καφενέ, χρησιμοποιώντας σχεδόν πάντα το *θέλει* στη θέση του *θα* (εννοώντας, δηλαδή:* Θα έρθει)*. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το Αγγλικό will, όπως επισημαίνει ο nickel.
Είναι γνωστό ότι πολλές φορές οι ντοπιολαλιές περιέχουν πολύτιμες ενδείξεις (clues) για τον ερευνητή της προέλευσης λέξεων κι εκφράσεων.

Αν είναι να 'ρθει θε' να 'ρθεί, αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως ακόμη δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω γιατί προτιμάτε τη γραφή _θε να_ ή _θε' να_ [και σ' αυτήν τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, γιατί να μην έχει τόνο το _θέ'_;] από το _θενά_... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2009)

Η προσωπική μου προτίμηση, για τον τίτλο, είναι:
_Αν είναι νά 'ρθει, θέ' να 'ρθεί._

Δηλαδή, θα προτιμούσα να μην έχει καταργηθεί η μεταφορά του τόνου στην αφαίρεση. Όταν παλιά κάναμε το «να έρθει» «νά 'ρθει», ήταν φυσικότερος ο τονισμός της πρότασης και δεν είχαμε τρισυλλαβία χωρίς τόνο, π.χ. «να 'μαστε».

Επίσης πιο φυσικό είναι το «θέ' να» από το «θενά». (Όπως άλλωστε, το έχω ξαναπεί, το «αποδώ» από το «από δω» ή και το «από 'δώ» ακόμα, αλλά το τελευταίο είναι μια αποδεκτή σύμβαση.)

Το *καναδυό* δεν βρίσκεται στα λεξικά, αλλά είναι διαδεδομένο.

Και έχω επίσης εξηγήσει γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν τα «αυθαίρετα» κολλημένα (π.χ. _νάρθει, ναρθεί_) — δηλαδή δεν θεωρώ αυθαίρετο το «καναδυό», το θεωρώ νόμιμο. Ανοίγουν πόρτες σε μέρη όπου θα δυσκολευτούν να ακολουθήσουν τα μηχανάκια ανάλυσης των γουγκλικών ευρημάτων.

Αποκεί και πέρα, υπάρχει μεγάλη συζήτηση που μπορεί να γίνει για τον τονισμό.



--------------------------------------------------
Επανάληψη για εμπέδωση:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=40617#post40617


----------

